# Balmoral - Sat 16/09 (pics)



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Had a family picnic at Bamoral beach and it was a great opportunity to try my freshly install Scotty downrigger  



The day looked good early on. We got there around 7.30 to find plenty of parking, no wind and not a cloud in the sky. Sea looked flat and I was eager to get out there and give my downrigger a dip. 



Early on, there were more kayakers on the water than stink boats :shock: 
Saw 7 or 8 yak fishos trolling and bait fishing.
Trolled some deeper diving lures (7cm) in pilchard and gold colours...
Quickly got the hang of my downrigger and noticed the bomb I had bought was way to big 
:? :roll: 
I weighed it when I got home and was a whopping 1850 grams !!! :shock: 
Need about 750 grams only I reckon.
I also fiddled with the release clip, trying different sensitivities and was surprised how easily the line came free with the smallest fish.

here is a pic of the Scotty downrigger (mini Lake troll model)



Anyway, caught 3 tailors between 40 and 45 cm before I had the chance to reach some deeper waters with my new toy.
I saw a couple of yakkers trolling at high speeds and picking up a couple of of beauties..
As I was there to try my toy and not to chase tailors.. :lol: I headed for
10 mts + waters. 
Caught about 5 pinkies only just making the 20cm mark. Release clip worked a treat.!
Dropped the bomb to 15 mts and had and immediate strike ! 



:x not what I was after but these buggers can pull some line when they get their heads down. Caught 5 in a row all the same size about 45cm.
Noticed they had mangled all my trebles on both lures and decided to turn
around.



Crossing some shallower waters, without downrigging, I managed to land
3 decent flatties. The biggest went 56cm and put up a good fight.
Took a few snaps and released unharmed.



As the day progressed they stinkboats and sailboats came out !
There must have been a regatta or something with hundreds of them on 
the water.



It was a good day in all, learnt how to downrigg and also that I need a smaller bomb.
Here is a map of how and where the fish were caught.



  

cheers

Steve
:wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Great stuff Steve , love the downrigger. Been thinking about doing that for a fresh water comp i have in november.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great effort Steve. Good to see someone catching fish around Sydney today


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Way to go Steve, looks like you had a better day of it over there than we had outside. The downrigger looks the business, be good to have a try slow trolling a bridled livey. I've fished a fair bit from the land around where you caught the pinkies, and I've always been surprised at what you can pull out from there. I'm keen to have a go in the yak now.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats on a top report Steve and a successful one at that. Love the look of your new toy, am in the market for one myself. Rude to ask what it set you back??? Steve.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

thanx mate

checked around and found $229 retail
$199 best price over the phone...

went online to check US prices
$89 US :shock: 
anyway got it where I got my fishfinder
$100 US shipped in 9 days


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Killer report Steve and what a great selection of fish you caught. All the Blue Fish point fish must have headed around the corner to Balmoral. Well done on a nice result!

Forgive my ignorance but what is the theory behind the downrigger? What does it do and how? Isn't it just like a rod and reel or does it perform some other function in a different way? It is obviously designed to catch fish right?

It also appears as if it sits behind you. Is it awkward to use back there?

I would appreciate your thoughts.

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQSwAykAABTXgAASYOGoIRyAL+/fICAAZETTCoZqaPU9J6ZT9RHigNSaNHqPU00NABkyYIAXIgv5o1cH6SeHLzV1t0KdopqLT28LJ9Sqz8X7bnbTunxKNS231bsxBBz3qYCOsYJwHWQ6HcXZyEYjAzaRH/LEjF0kg7wqitfDFBtg3pmLuSKcKEgCWAGUgA==


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sure thing Red..
not to sure myself how to do that so I'll leave it to you..

Occy:
the pics are hosted on imageshack.us, and you just copy and paste the link
they give you onto your post. Its real easy, even I can do it 8) 
I prefer the look of these types of post (like Holy Mackeral's reports) rather 
than the normal forum setup... where you have to click on the image to see it
bigger...
I know it makes it a bit slower, but everyone's got broadband these days, right :?: 
I'm keen to get back there myself mate, you can catch all sorts there..
would be good to catch up with you again....
need to revenge our Longreef disaster...

actually I caught this strange thing.. :shock: what the !!

what on earth is this ????

JT: 









Basically it puts the lure or livie down where the fish are....when trolling
you attach your line to the weight with a release clip
and drop your weight down to the depth you need
when the fish strikes, your line is released and its ON!!
It actually sits just behind the rod holder and is quite easy to reach
(easier than things in my crate)

hope this helps

cheers

Steve


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Its a grinner Steve. Fairly common. They love lures.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Steve

Xlnt report mate wat a top day and as Occy said graeat photo's. I dont know what that ugly fish is but I caught one in the Bay last year on the old mans stink boat and they are :twisted: looking little buggers.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

MangoX said:


> I know it makes it a bit slower, but everyone's got broadband these days, right :?:


That would be funny if it wasn't so frustratingly wrong. I live less than 8km from the CBD of a major regional centre & right next to a major industrial area and cannot get broadband. My only chance of getting Telstra to pay attention to my requests for broadband would be to switch my internet service over to BogPond, still wouldn't guarantee I'd be able to get it.

I still keep putting in the requests though...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A great haul and mixed bag Steve, top points! Love the downrigger set up :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys,

Please be mindful of the many members that don't have broadband. Broadband takeup in Australia is around 30%, so it is likely a majority of our members are on dialup. Including links to photos, especially many photos, by the mechanisms suggested will diminish the forum experience for many members. This is why the photo attachment mechanism is setup as it is.

I don't read the posts of a few members because they constantly post many photos in this way! I wonder if I am alone.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for that Red.

Only thing I'd add to your guidelines is to keep externally linked photos to 800x600 pixels.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great report Steve!!! Love the downrigger. I'm getting one. Now.

The back up you provide Red is truly awesome. What the hell do you do all day to earn a crust coz your boss must be oblivious to your real occupation?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

It all adds up Red. I totaly subscribe to your proffesional culture and set up. Here's mine.

Good Side:
Go Hobie cat racing
Go yak fishing
Sell hobie cats
Sell fishing yaks
Look after the kids (take em out on the water)
Cook for the family(another hobby)

Bad side:
??????????????

Lifes too good.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Dave, Can westnet help you out?
> I'm with internode, and have found them to be VERY good - however, for albany, they piggy-back on telstra's equipment at the moment - so probably can't help you out.
> 
> Satellite internet is an option for you, and you'd qualify for free installation under the government regional internet assistance program... but it's pretty expensive unfortunately (50 bucks a month, but you pay per-megabyte after a certain number of gigabytes - usually 1 or 2).


Red, from what I understand, companies like WestNet aren't able to provide Broadband until Telstra have set up the exchanges and put the infrastructure in place. And Telstra will only do that away from the big exchanges when enough BogPond subscribers request them to do it. Even if Telstra do set up the exchange, they can often deny other ISPs access on the excuse that there aren't enough lines or some such.

So I'm thinking about moving - closer to the water, broadband access, bigger shed - not that I'm being unduly influenced by my hobbies :roll: .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Steve said: "Basically it puts the lure or livie down where the fish are....when trolling 
you attach your line to the weight with a release clip 
and drop your weight down to the depth you need 
when the fish strikes, your line is released and its ON!! 
It actually sits just behind the rod holder and is quite easy to reach 
(easier than things in my crate)"

Thanks for the response Steve. What a bloody great idea. That way you could get those plastics or SX-40s down deep and adjust the depth according to changes in depth as you troll. How is it working for you so far. Has your strive rate been going up or is it too early to tell?

John


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

only tried it on Sat for the first time...

but...

I trolled the same area with SX40 in red and black + a Jackal Chubby deep diver in blue gill pattern and caught nothing :shock: (except a small chopper :roll: )

Put the SX40 on the clip and dropped it 12 ft (which is 12 turns of the spool) and caught 3 pinkies and 3 leatherjackets in a row !!!

coincidence ? I don't think so 

will keep you posted on the results...

cheers

Steve


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey steve,

Love the downrigger mate! Coupla questions:

What size bomb do you recommend for the downrigger?

Also, when it is deployed do you find the yak goes off it's path.

Lastly, How happy are you with the position of the downrigger when it comes to winding up and deploying your baits and lures.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

MangoX said:


> thanx mate
> 
> checked around and found $229 retail
> $199 best price over the phone...
> ...


What is the website address where you ordered? Did you also get the smaller weight from them?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive just found what i think is the same downrigger for $55+ $35postage .
Its at http://www.alltackle.com


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Great report and pics Steve.

What camera are you using? ( I think occy asked the same thing)

Chris


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry guys...

its the botom range sony

got it for $299 










cheers


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

MangoX said:


> sorry guys...
> 
> its the botom range sony
> 
> ...


how did you manage to get it to take a photo of its self? Mirrors?? :wink: :lol:


----------

